# Weiß jemand von euch ob es zwischen 26.10. und 17.11.13 ...



## Schwarzwa.biker (21. Oktober 2013)

...noch irgendwo ein Mountainbike-Bergrennen oder einen MTB-Marathon in Deutschland oder der Schweiz im Umkreis von bis zu 100 Km Luftlinie rund um Freiburg im Breisgau gibt ?



Grüße und Danke 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## zett78 (22. Oktober 2013)

http://users.skynet.be/ivandh/marathon2005.htm

http://www.jedermanntermine.de/termine/

bitte auch mal selber eine Suchmaschine anschmeißen, ist gar nicht so schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (23. Oktober 2013)

Hi zett78



Danke für die Links. 

Den 2. habe ich bei verschiedenen Suchen die ich gemacht habe schon gefunden. 

Bei beiden Links gibt es aber im genannten Zeitraum und im genannten Gebiet kein entsprechendes Rennen. 

@ Alle: Weiß sonst noch jemand von euch ein solches Rennen im genannten Zeitraum ? 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




zett78 schrieb:


> http://users.skynet.be/ivandh/marathon2005.htm
> 
> http://www.jedermanntermine.de/termine/
> 
> bitte auch mal selber eine Suchmaschine anschmeißen, ist gar nicht so schwer


----------



## sven1 (23. Oktober 2013)

Ist zwar weiter weg als 100 km, aber trotzdem: www.gurtenclassic.ch in Bern. Nächsten Sonntag wären noch zwei kleine Bergrennen im Allgäu, aber das ist halt noch weiter weg ...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (23. Oktober 2013)

sven1 schrieb:


> Ist zwar weiter weg als 100 km, aber trotzdem: www.gurtenclassic.ch in Bern. Nächsten Sonntag wären noch zwei kleine Bergrennen im Allgäu, aber das ist halt noch weiter weg ...



Hi sven1


Wie heißen die beiden Bergrennen ? Und wo finden sie statt ?


Grüße und Danke. 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## sven1 (23. Oktober 2013)

Sonthofen: Hoflauf zum Sonthofer Hof, www.skiclub-sonthofen.de

Gunzesried: Bärenkopflauf, www.skiclub-gunzesried.de - mehr Infos hat´s da aber auch nicht. Es geht von Gunzesried auf 900m Höhe hoch zum Bärenköpfle auf etwa 1450m (wobei ich nicht genau weiss, wo das Ziel ist), zum Teil sehr steil.

Beide sind offen für Biker und Läufer. Dummerweise finden sie beide am 27.10. um 10 Uhr statt, man kann also nicht beide mitfahren, obwohl sie nur ein paar Kilometer auseinanderliegen


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (24. Oktober 2013)

Hi sven1


Die klingen beide zwar net schlecht aber es ist mit rund 250 Km jeweils arg weit und außerdem müßte ich um ca. 3 Uhr früh aufstehen. 

Und die Gurtenclassic gefällt mir vom Profil her die ja quasi ein Bergrennen mit längeren Zwischenabfahrten ist noch besser. 

knapp 17 Km und 630 Hm sind ne schöne Distanz als Saisonabschluss. 

Die Anfahrt ist deutlich kürzer als bei den beiden Bergrennen.

Bist du dort in 2012 mitgefahren ? 

Falls ja - wie ist die Strecke so ? Sind einige flowige Trails bergauf und/ oder flach drin ?
Oder ists eher ausschließlich Schotterweg und Teerstraße


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




sven1 schrieb:


> Sonthofen: Hoflauf zum Sonthofer Hof, www.skiclub-sonthofen.de
> 
> Gunzesried: Bärenkopflauf, www.skiclub-gunzesried.de - mehr Infos hat´s da aber auch nicht. Es geht von Gunzesried auf 900m Höhe hoch zum Bärenköpfle auf etwa 1450m (wobei ich nicht genau weiss, wo das Ziel ist), zum Teil sehr steil.
> 
> Beide sind offen für Biker und Läufer. Dummerweise finden sie beide am 27.10. um 10 Uhr statt, man kann also nicht beide mitfahren, obwohl sie nur ein paar Kilometer auseinanderliegen


----------



## sven1 (24. Oktober 2013)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Die klingen beide zwar net schlecht aber es ist mit rund 250 Km jeweils arg weit und außerdem müßte ich um ca. 3 Uhr früh aufstehen.


Klar, bei den Rennen wärst du sicher der Teilnehmer mit der weitesten Anreise 


Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Bist du dort in 2012 mitgefahren ?


Nein, war da noch nie dabei. Kann deshalb zur Strecke nichts sagen.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (24. Oktober 2013)

sven1 schrieb:


> Klar, bei den Rennen wärst du sicher der Teilnehmer mit der weitesten Anreise



Jap.  
Die meisten kommen vermutlich aus den Nachbarorten, oder ? 

Bist du bei beiden Bergrennen im Allgäu schon mitgefahren ? 



> Nein, war da noch nie dabei. Kann deshalb zur Strecke nichts sagen.



Ahja ok. Ist nicht schlimm.  
Hast du vor diesmal mitzufahren oder eher nicht ?



Grüße


----------



## sven1 (24. Oktober 2013)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Bist du bei beiden Bergrennen im Allgäu schon mitgefahren ?


Beim Hoflauf war ich früher ein paar Mal dabei (und dieses Jahr wieder ), Bärenkopf bin ich nie gefahren.


Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hast du vor diesmal mitzufahren oder eher nicht ?


Weiss noch nicht. Werde ich kurzfristig entscheiden, je nach Lust und Wetter ...


----------



## Retro_Biker (25. Oktober 2013)

...oder im hohen Norden des Schwarzwaldes: ein MTB-Einzelbergzeitfahren (6 km / 330 hm) für den guten Zweck. Eine Woche später ist das ganze dann auch zu Fuß möglich (Duathlonwertung).

http://www.sportverein-oberkollbach.de/SVO/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=106&Itemid=129


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (26. Oktober 2013)

Hi Retro Biker


Cool - ich hätte net gedacht, dass ich sogar noch die Qual der Wahl für den 3.11. haben würde.  

Tja also das klingt auch net schlecht und es ist nur 30 Km weiter als die Gurtenclassic.... Mal überlegen. 


Grüße und Danke. 
Schwarzwaldbiker



Retro_Biker schrieb:


> ...oder im hohen Norden des Schwarzwaldes: ein MTB-Einzelbergzeitfahren (6 km / 330 hm) für den guten Zweck. Eine Woche später ist das ganze dann auch zu Fuß möglich (Duathlonwertung).
> 
> http://www.sportverein-oberkollbach.de/SVO/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=106&Itemid=129


----------



## Poppei (27. Oktober 2013)

Krapf Bike Cup im Thurgau


----------

